# MTH DCS upgade o USA SD70 macs



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Well just received 2 more locos back from Ray Manley, these 2 are USA sd 70 macs converted to DCS by Ray, all i can say is WOW they keep getting better and better as we go. as i'm no good with video, maybe Ray will post a link for you to see these 2 in action. great job Ray thanks again/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Nick.....


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick and I really hope you enjoy them.  Those are the smoothest and most quiet diesels I've converted to date.  

Here are the videos I made of them outside:

www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video4_2100kbs.wmv - 25mb
www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video4_1000kbs.wmv - 12mb
www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video4_150kbs.wmv - 1mb


----------

